

Show HN: Interactive infographics (early example) - trinachi
http://biz30.timedoctor.com/salaries-around-the-world-awesome-new-infographic/

======
ianstormtaylor
I wish the columns that didn't have any data in certain countries wouldn't
animate to 0 but fade out instead. With these kinds of comparisons, the only
way to really see how different segments are trending is click the button and
watch for the overall direction of the animation. When a ton of columns drop
to "no data", it makes scanning the animation a lot harder. If they just faded
out I think it would be easy to mentally eliminate them from your scan.

------
timedoctor
Hope you like the infographic. The guys at infoactive are launching a startup
with this type of interactive infographics. Pretty much all infographics I've
seen previously have static data.

I think you could take this concept a lot further, more complex data
interaction, and the ability to display a lot of data and organize it in
useful and interesting ways.

------
bersius
The data is interesting but the quality factor is the most important. I.E. A
20000 dollar web designer may actually cost you money in the long run vs a
higher paid one.

------
trinachi
Hope so! It's built with a web platform (now in alpha) that creates
interactive graphics from live data. Interested to hear feedback.

~~~
prodigal_erik
This rendering of the data is neat, but there's no clear way for anyone to
provide a different rendering or access the underlying data (it's embedded
somewhere in a script) to scrape or mash up with anything else. It's also not
a progressive enhancement over a static version of the svg; it's just blank
unless you're willing to run that js.

~~~
trinachi
Good thoughts. There's a lot to be added and improved upon - this is just the
beginning. We're planning to incorporate all of the above, so this feedback
helps.

------
Cataclysmic
That's pretty sweet actually. The future of infographics?

